# The Secret is a Secret No Longer...



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

As an ex RVer we used France as one long motorway from Calais to Spain.
As an ex Caravaner we used France as a good overnight parking facility.
As motorhomers we have discovered France and to be truthful, Spain.
14 days ago we started our 3 month trip to the sun and as can be seen in other posts we wanted to try anywhere but Span, but where else do you get the weather???. As we know hire campervans we decided to make this a fact finding trip ( Tax deductible? ) and try to do what our customers would do, so we set off in our new Autoroller 700. The journey was a mixture of toll roads and more interesting "other roads". The first thing we noticed was the incredible autumn colours everywhere we looked, so the mood was set. Travelling down the West coast of France, hardly ever exceeding 55MPH was a complete pleasure, stopping next to the estuary at Royen was delightful, with the sailing boats antics providing all the entertainment we could ever want. We stayed the night. Just like that. no camp site, no facilities, just us, could it be this good and this simple, well yes, it could.
A leisurely breakfast found us on our way through spectacular scenery, and on to a theory. The theory is could my love of water be sated by visiting lakes instead of the coast, this was to be the test, and what a spectacular success it was. We found the lakes Biscarosseand found free parking and camping at Navarosse right on the sandy beach in front of a turquoise lake. Toilets and water available, 2 other German motorhomes and us. We set up our table and chairs, opened a bottle, selected a cigar and waited for it all to become a dream, it could not be this easy, it could not be this perfect,it could not be this FREE, but it was. Next day, pump up the boat and spend the day exploring the lake, only to return with the sky becoming magenta and the sun setting behind the horizon.
More to come
We blow the lid off of French and Spanish Free camping
We name names
We get Pi++ed
Don't miss the next exiting episode.
Regards
Tel


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

So you like France then.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Glad you are having a great time. Waiting with bated breath for the next exciting adventure of Tel999


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Tel - sorry mate but you've got it wrong.
France is an awful place and you should just press on and get out as fast as you can - why not head for Benidorm - lots of pretty tower blocks and cafes serving English breakfasts.
Leave France for the likes of me who just suffer it several times a year and put up with all the inconveniences like those terrible cake shops selling those awful little strawberry flan things that dribble off your chin. The wine's pretty rough too like the Bergerac they sell in Carrefour at around a pound - terrible stuff - don't know why I bought the 6 cases currently sitting in my garage!
Get out while you can.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Looking forward to following your adventures  

We'll be in France for another month very soon and can't wait!

Just don't tell everyone :!:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Just goes to prove that I have got it right over all these years.
As you see we live in Spain.we only use our camper once or twice a year for 2 or 3 months at a time.And we cant wait to get out of Spain.Every year you can hear a loud cheer as we cross the Spanish/French border.
But then a few months later a loud groan as we cross the French/Spanish border.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

hogan said:


> ..........Every year you can hear a loud cheer as we cross the Spanish/French border.....................


Is that from the passengers inside your mh or from the local Spanish residents lining the road?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyt said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> > ..........Every year you can hear a loud cheer as we cross the Spanish/French border.....................
> ...


 :greenjumpers:


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

So glad you are taking the time to explore France .Why not come back along the south and then take in the French Alps .Breath taking . When you try to explain to campers that don,t leave the UK just how motor home friendly France is ,it is hard to expect them to understand that really is designated parking places for motor homes with places to empty grey water and wc,s free of charge and no silly signs saying " no sleeping overnight "


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Glad you are having a great time. We were at Navarrosse Lac recently, lovely spot and good cycling into Biscarrosse (only we didn't have the bikes this time  so took an hour to walk!).

Lots of wonderful places in France and a lot of the Aires are Free at this time of the year. Also some places do shut off the water in winter.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes,
I agree. Clutter off back to Spain and leave France to us unfortunates!!

C.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Navarosse aire:
http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/DABurleigh/France2009Share#5368450003685526850
http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/DABurleigh/France2009Share#5368450019295331666

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Marvelous pics Dave.

Ray.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

The first trip we took from Calais to the spanish boarder took us 30 days. Plan it was only going to take 3 days. How wrong can you be. If we hurry we take 14-20 days

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Great pics david been to many of those places ourselves, spent many happy hols on the west coast of France after catching the boat from Royan, then using cycle tracks stopping to sample Flock & Pate


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Navarosse aire:
> http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/DABurleigh/France2009Share#5368450003685526850
> http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/DABurleigh/France2009Share#5368450019295331666
> 
> Dave


Dave
I wish you had left me a bit of space in that rubbish bin. It was full up when I arrived after you.

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Looks like you had more success than me with satellite! I needed to move a few feet to get a clear view but I was squeezed fore and aft!

Dave


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

do you mind thats my spot. and i dont take too kindly to you telling everyone about it ??? i will not be able to get on next time we are ther ??? :evil: :evil: tom njune


----------



## maddicksman (Jan 5, 2009)

*The secret is a secret no longer...*

We spent 6 weeks in France this year - our first trip abroad in our MH - and like others could not believe how MH-friendly the place is. Add to this the superb, and generally lightly used, roads (although the D125 from the A8 down to St Maxime was a bit of a nightmare whilst being upgraded) make it a pleasure for MHers. We found the campsite owners obliging - no paying in advance or "no refund if you leave early" as is so evident in UK campsites. I felt that MHers were treated like adults, for example, no specific instructions on how to park the van on a pitch, but no one seemed to abuse the sytem.
We will definitely be returning next year as soon as the weather perks up there, which leads me to a question.

We use Plymouth/Roscoff for a variety of reasons and are most unlikely to change routes. But does anyone know whether it is cheaper to book with Brittany Ferries early (e.g. now), or wait until nearer the trip?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

BF will screw anyone anyway they can. Always the most expensive and always bleeting about any unfair (cheaper) competition.

They do occasionally send out a promotion but rarely convenient times and dates. You could get on their mailing list (e-mail) to see what they have on offer.

Ray.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Keep it coming. Love it.

Russell


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi  
we go to spain for a week every year, its an excuse to travel in france for 15 weeks :lol: .
stop telling everybody about navarosse, its our little treasure.  

tomnjune


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

URGENT MESSAGE FOR MODS


Please close this thread now - far too many people are getting the impression that France is a good place to go. It's all lies - it's 'orrible - don't go there - go to Belgium instead


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: The secret is a secret no longer...*



maddicksman said:


> We use Plymouth/Roscoff for a variety of reasons and are most unlikely to change routes. But does anyone know whether it is cheaper to book with Brittany Ferries early (e.g. now), or wait until nearer the trip?


As we live in Devon we use Plymouth / Roscoff often. We use the overnight sailing from Plymouth on a Friday evening - which means MrsW can complete another day's work as I have probably finished school before that. We have a cabin and sleep the whole way across then set off from Roscoff on the way.

The one advantage of booking early is that you can get a cabin which tend to sell off quickly. I am not sure the prices change but the availability does.

As we go across quite often we joined the "Owners Abroad" part which gives us a discount on bookings (and others using our code). If you go across two or more times it works out a good money saver as this is an expensive route.

Dave


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Won't be going back*

Hi all, just back from 11 weeks touring France. Spent a month travelling around Brittany. Stopped mostly on free aires, at few wild camp spots too. Cheap wine and lovely cheeses. I definitely don't recommend it..... :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Where's the other Tel gone then? Thought he was giving us another chapter


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Navarrosse - awful place.

We got sand between our toes, we had to put sun cream on as the sun kept burning our skin. The locals had the audacity to charge €3 for 18 large Oysters

I've just added a couple more photos of the wild camp spot so that others will know to keep clear

EDIT: It can't be any good as from the campsite review photos the beach is clear - nobody else there


----------

